# Birmingham help please



## Geri (Apr 16, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the nearest Travelodge to the Birmingham Hippodrome?


----------



## MBV (Apr 16, 2012)

Broad Street or possibly Charlotte Street. Charlotte Street one is a lot newer.

ETA: Ignore me - I'd forgotten about the one baldrick suggests. Sorry.


----------



## baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

no, it's the bullring one, about 3 mins walk.

can't remember if that's the right name actually, but it's on upper dean street.


----------



## Geri (Apr 16, 2012)

How far is the one in Moor Street? As that one is only £19.50 for the night I want.


----------



## baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

only about 2 minutes further away.  i exaggerate but it's really not far.  less than 15 minutes walk to the hippodrome i would say.


----------



## Geri (Apr 18, 2012)

Cool, cheers.


----------



## Corax (Apr 18, 2012)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=nea...m+Hippodrome?&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&sa=N&tab=wl

Bull ring apparently.


----------

